# ASRock H110 Pro BTC+



## Absolon (Oct 9, 2017)

Hello,

Although I post here I but got lazy and plan to use pfsense, I hope it doesn't matter since everything boils down to this and it's hardware support (_that never failed me in most obscure settings over the years )._

I found this insane card that is used for Bitcoin mining and have a whopping 12 PCIe 2.0 x1 that wasn't expensive either, ASRock H110 Pro BTC+ (https://www.asrock.com/MB/Intel/H110%20Pro%20BTC+).

I mailed them to ask if those ports could be used for other purposes (or if they had modified the hardware) and got a mail back from the design team that it should work if the driver works.

So my guess is that is just a H110 chipset where they have just divided up the lanes since the gfx-card does the main work, and I realize that it won't hold for a 12 10 Gbe 99% saturated workload but for a home-network it should not matter since I never hit gigabit-speed anyway on the separated networks.

Any thought if this should work on the latest release of FreeBSD since it looks like a normal card with the Intel 110 chipset on the 1151 slot or should I go with a "normal" card and put in a trusty 4-port Intel-card?

_Why so many ports in the first place for home? (dr;tl)_
As an "ex" paranoid BOFH I want to separate my home network. Same goes with the one for TV/Setbox/Receiver etc.  And Wifi. Ahh. How I just don't trust it. 
_If someone has cranked up theirs to a radius of 100 meter you just want to download Kali or buy a fat booster..._
So I just want to have my LAN separated so I can be hacked the "normal way", like by a 3-letter thing in my country. 

All the best,
Absie


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2017)

Abolon said:


> So I just want to have my LAN separated so I can be hacked the "normal way", like by a 3-letter thing in my country.


Buy a managed switch so you can use VLANs. There's rarely a need to physically separate networks these days.


----------



## Absolon (Oct 9, 2017)

I've been "out of the loop" for over 10 years of being a "specialist", _new route in life_, but is VLAN-hopping and all the L-2 hacks not a problem today (part of decision of Wifi-conf)?
_I was paid to be paranoid because of what I worked with so sorry if I sound like I need to upp my dosage _


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2017)

Abolon said:


> but is VLAN-hopping and all the L-2 hacks not a problem today


Not really. It's extremely difficult to do in a lab environment, it's next to impossible in a real-life situation. There's still ansmall risk but I would say, for your situation, that risk is negligible. 

Splitting up your network on separate physical interfaces isn't going to do you much good if you connect everything to the same switch anyway. So, in order to do this properly you would have to have physically separated switches too.


----------



## Absolon (Oct 10, 2017)

Thank you,

yes, I _do_ have some Gigabit-switches both stupid and less so it would not be that of a problem but of course, if I can save some electricity, all to me. Not that I have any state-secrets lying around but loads of my dogs 

_As said, working around 10 years ages ago and it involved money money money so the workplace was colored by that._


----------

